# Search for Sony System Recovery CD #1 and Application Recovery CD #1 for PCV-RX380DS



## ltsony (Mar 5, 2005)

We have been looking for Sony System Recovery CD #1 and Application Recovery CD #1 for PCV-RX380DS. Please help. Email:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find it here
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-list.pl?template=EN&mdl=PCVRX380DS
you will probably have to repurchase


----------



## mparody61 (Mar 23, 2008)

I Have Pcv-rz10/rx800 Series All Cd's


----------

